# UberX drivers don’t actually get paid



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Im a new Uber Driver (2 weeks) but its blatantly apparent that UberX Drivers don’t actually make money ( except maybe during a surge) you are just trading the equity in your car, your time, and work in order to get cash from uber. (Sort of like cash for gold if you also had to work for them in order to get the cash)

I really do like the job minus the whole slavery thing Uber is trying to make look sexy. My question is is it worth buying a car off the Uber Premium list and driving for Uber? Do you get alot of premium requests? I live in CT. Thanks.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Uber drivers don’t Earn money 
They Borrow against their only asset 

Once the asset is depleted 
Game over


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Generally speaking, you are very much correct. Congrats on figuring it out so quickly. Many drivers do not. The only variable is market: driver rates, surge (how often it occurs and whether it is multiplier or fixed dollar), percentage of pax who tip, etc. No two markets are identical and you would have much better luck posing your question under one of the local forums (try here first: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Connecticut/). I would only add that as a driver in CT, you are very likely going to have quite a few requests into NYC and once there, you cannot pickup so keep this in mind. Locals with experience can elaborate better.

_If _you are going to buy a car for Uber, buy cheap and only a few years under the age limit of the platform in your area (ie: 2004 if the oldest car you can register is from 2002) and just drive that sucker until the wheels fall off.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Generally speaking, you are very much correct. Congrats on figuring it out so quickly. Many drivers do not. The only variable is market: driver rates, surge (how often it occurs and whether it is multiplier or fixed dollar), percentage of pax who tip, etc. No two markets are identical and you would have much better luck posing your question under one of the local forums (try here first: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Connecticut/). I would only add that as a driver in CT, you are very likely going to have quite a few requests into NYC and once there, you cannot pickup so keep this in mind. Locals with experience can elaborate better.
> 
> _If _you are going to buy a car for Uber, buy cheap and only a few years under the age limit of the platform in your area (ie: 2004 if the oldest car you can register is from 2002) and just drive that sucker until the wheels fall off.


Ok thanks man!


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

This is temporary “job” for someone who in desperate situation like me. But for as long as sucker born every day the Uber will keep pay rate as low as possible.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Uber drivers don't Earn money
> They Borrow against their only asset
> 
> Once the asset is depleted
> Game over


What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


This forum represents a tiny nano percent of USA uber drivers.
You'd need to Reach out to the millions of uber drivers that don't participate
online for an effective strike

Keep in mind many drivers like me are p/t supplementing their f/t non ground transportation salary and don't care about fares nor interested in strikes.
We only care that we can uber when WE want

And the full time uber drivers can't afford to strike unless You guarantee a strike fund
to pay their rent, utilities, car payment, insurance, food, children etc etc etc


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


Search the forum and you will find many threads like yours, for many years. No offense but it gets old.

Nothing will change, you seem to understand the rate/cost structure. Keep your costs as low as possible and learn how to make the current structure work for you (it won't change) or best move along to something else before driving your car into the ground. There will be no significant improvement until Uber and Lyft can no longer sign up thousands of new ants every day. Until then for every 1 that leaves 3 more sign up.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> This forum represents a tiny nano percent of USA uber drivers.
> You'd need to Reach out to the millions of uber drivers that don't participate
> online for an effective strike
> 
> ...


You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


96% of drivers don't last a year. The 4% that do (a lot of this forum) get smart and figure out a system that works for them. Those that don't figure it out make no money and become part of the 96% of "other guys/girls" who leave.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


It's "Whether" not "Weather"

You'll make a fine addition to the uber Working poor


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


2 weeks and you already want to strike?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> 2 weeks and you already want to strike?


Nah, he/she is an ignorant outside agitator stirring the pot without knowledge of the ingredients


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Search the forum and you will find many threads like yours, for many years. No offense but it gets old.
> 
> Nothing will change, you seem to understand the rate/cost structure. Keep your costs as low as possible and learn how to make the current structure work for you (it won't change) or best move along to something else before driving your car into the ground. There will be no significant improvement until Uber and Lyft can no longer sign up thousands of new ants every day. Until then for every 1 that leaves 3 more sign up.


United the drivers have all the power, you numbers are not accurate Uber knows the drivers could REALLY hurt thier company alot, especially when the are trying to go public. Which is why they make tiny gestures of goodwill to playcate the masses.



Cableguynoe said:


> 2 weeks and you already want to strike?


Well what Uber is doing is should be illegal if it isn't.



Seven77 said:


> Nah, he/she is an ignorant outside agitator stirring the pot without knowledge of the ingredients


Pls share with me what knowledge I am not aware of


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Well what Uber is doing is should be illegal if it isn't.


The pay sucks. Not gonna argue that,
But you know what you're making. You know what you're doing to your car.

It's your choice to continue to drive. Why is it illegal?

If I offer someone $20 to paint my entire house, you would be stupid to accept. But if you do, don't complain and get to work!


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

UncensoredFob "playcate the masses"
Is actually "PLACATE the masses"

sad


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

UncensoredFob welcome to UP. take a look around and learn the strategies to make money! what business makes a profit in 2 weeks....well...well...well....yep yours! unlike 99.9% of small business in the USA you are probably already profitable after just 2 weeks. you only grow things from there!

Best of all we are in the Second Year of the Driver and another 180 Days of Change so just looking UP!

#MovingForward

and just for further inspiration search

*I'm gonna be an Uber driver the rest of my life*

*and learn about one drivers lifelong Uber commitment and Joy + the McRib*


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> Which is why they make tiny gestures of goodwill to playcate the masses


I must have missed the tiny gestures of Goodwill!!! LOL


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> UncensoredFob unlike 99.9% of small business in the USA you are probably already profitable after just 2 weeks. you only grow things from there!


Lol working for uberX is never profitable. Not when factoring wear and tear, lost equity in your car.

You make 0.75 cents a mile and $4/hour while a passenger is in your car. (In my state North CT)

The governments says your car is worth 0.57 cents a mile gas + wear and tear. You will spend at least 25% of that time going to pick ppl up ( not getting paid)
0.57 + 25% = 0.71cents
So your car costs are on average 0.71 cents a mile they pay you 0.75 cents. 
So you earnings are 0.04 cents a mile + $4/hour while a passenger is in the car. Now subtract paying yourself minimum wage and you are seriously in the hole.

If you run a $5000 car for into the ground for Uber, you are effectively giving Uber $5000!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The current strike in India is working, the drivers have caused enough of a problem that Uber is meeting with the driver leaders via the leader of the country!!

Of course, the reason it is working is because the masses beat the shit out of any driver they catch giving rides.

The "free market" at its finest.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I must have missed the tiny gestures of Goodwill!!! LOL


You could blink and miss them.



Cableguynoe said:


> The pay sucks. Not gonna argue that,
> But you know what you're making. You know what you're doing to your car.
> 
> It's your choice to continue to drive. Why is it illegal?
> ...


This is a fair point except Uber doesn't really tell you they are only going to pay you $20 to paint the fence. They intentionally leave out the hidden costs. You are left to figure it out while they make money off you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Lol working for uberX is never profitable
> 
> The governments says your car is worth 0.57 cents a mile gas + wear and tear.


Don't believe everything the government says.

I drive a 2005 car with 314k miles on it. 
Gets 30 miles to the gallon

How much is my car depreciating?



UncensoredFob said:


> This is a fair point except Uber doesn't really tell you they are only going to pay you $20 to paint the fence. They intentionally leave out the hidden costs. You are left to figure it out while they make money off you


True, but after 2 weeks you really didn't lose that much, did you?

Maybe you broke even?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


66% of drivers who sign up for team Uber,quit w'in 6 months,its like 96% quit after 1 year. maybe 1 out of 100K drivers are aware of this forum,as long as more people sign up to drive uber then leave,then Uber does not care.usually takes a new driver 1 to 3 months to figure out they are getting the short end of the stick, Uber cares about 1 person? and that's Uber,there are drivers in certain Mkts that probably make out good, they are few and far between, any way, GL, Uber loves you,JMO


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Lol working for uberX is never profitable. Not when factoring wear and tear, lost equity in your car.
> 
> You make 0.75 cents a mile and $4/hour while a passenger is in your car. (In my state North CT)
> 
> ...


Agenda

2 weeks


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> This forum represents a tiny nano percent of USA uber drivers.
> You'd need to Reach out to the millions of uber drivers that don't participate
> online for an effective strike
> 
> ...


This is why we need to corner you and destroy your vehicle if we see you Ubering during a strike just like the old days. 

Or a less violent method would be to hack Uber itself.

Those are the only two options I can think of to ensure a strike happens LOL


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


Maybe some actually have a viable biz plan and aren't losing money....hmmmm?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Maybe some actually have a viable biz plan and aren't losing money....hmmmm?


That "viable business plan" is for the principal to learn a marketable skill
and secure gainful employment.

Manage your expectations of a low skill low wage entry level ground transportation gig which any non English speaking 18YO can master.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> If you run a $5000 car for into the ground for Uber, you are effectively giving Uber $5000!


If I gross $80k-$90k over, say, 2 years that the $5K car is operational, I consider it a good return on my initial $5K.

Takes about 30-35 hours a week in my market to get this done.

Rinse, repeat.

There is no free lunch in any vocation.



Seven77 said:


> That "viable business plan" is for the principal to learn a marketable skill
> and secure gainful employment.
> 
> Not expect anything more from low skill low wage entry level ground transportation ,which any non English speaking 18YO can master,
> other than a designation of Working Poor and food stamps


Oh, I've done marketable skill(s), made very good money, have a couple degrees, am fairly proficient with the English, have avoided food stamps or any other assistance (not that there is anything wrong with needing a hand up now and then) and live pretty well in a moderately high priced region of 'Merica.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> If I gross $80k-$90k over, say, 2 years that the $5K car is operational, I consider it a good return on my initial $5K.
> 
> Takes about 30-35 hours a week in my market to get this done.
> 
> ...


80k in 2 years.., what an achievement..! Don't forget gas, extra rideshare insurance (doubt you even have one) car maintenance and repairs, minus $5k car cost and other related expenses while spending half of your life inside $5k beater.
After making over $100k on W2 yearly for the last 7 years your post made me even more depressed.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

dens said:


> 80k in 2 years.., what an achievement..! Don't forget gas, extra rideshare insurance (if you even have one) car maintenance and repairs and other related expenses while spending half of your life in $5k beater.
> After making over $100k on W2 yearly for the last 7 years your post made me even more depressed.


His net gets him membership in the Working Poor club.
And he doesn't even know it

Khosrowshahi Loves drivers like Over/Uber


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> You could blink and miss them.
> 
> This is a fair point except Uber doesn't really tell you they are only going to pay you $20 to paint the fence. They intentionally leave out the hidden costs. You are left to figure it out while they make money off you


If Uber told you the real deal, the real costs, who would sign up? ROFLMAO,jmo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> I really do like the job minus the whole slavery thing Uber is trying to make look sexy. My question is is it worth buying a car off the Uber Premium list and driving for Uber? Do you get alot of premium requests? I live in CT. Thanks.


No.

Pay rates are on a constant and consistent down-slide. Even if the money is good today, you could find yourself making under half of that in the future.

Keeping up with a high end car after rates get slashed will be problematic. It's not a matter of IF pay gets cut, it's a matter of when.

to put things in perspective, Orlando rates with a high end car used to be over $2.40 a mile paid to the driver, now it's at $1.23 (lower than some markets get for an XL Beater i believe)

Unless you can afford a premium car without any uber income and are looking at a sweet set of wheels my personal advice is...

IT"S A TRAP!

ALSO... most drivers who do the high end cars end up taking low paying pings anyway from what i know...


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> His net gets him membership in the Working Poor club.
> And he doesn't even know it
> 
> Khosrowshahi Loves drivers like Over/Uber


What any of you numb nuts assume about people is astounding.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> His net gets him membership in the Working Poor club.
> And he doesn't even know it
> 
> Khosrowshahi Loves drivers like Over/Uber


I have met Over/Uber , he seems smarter than the average bear. Something tells me that Uber is taking advantage of other ants more than they are on him.


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

If you burn out your car to 200,000 miles then you are statistically expected to suffer a total loss accident. The insurance company never asks what you're doing with the vehicle, especially if you buy used low-mileage. So, you drive a car for 150k miles, have an accident, the insurance pays the bank and most of your income is tax-free IF you do Uber full-time.

The warnings were there. You should have known before you signed up for Uber. To those that didn't, after your car hits 150k, I suggest drive 'defensively'. Let every accident be the other party's fault.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't believe everything the government says.
> I drive a 2005 car with 314k miles on it.
> Gets 30 miles to the gallon
> 
> ...


Broke even? Lol if I don't pay myself a wage sure.
In my area (CT) you can't drive any car older the 9 years old. So the option to drive a junker is not an option here. For cars as old as yours depreciation isn't as big an issue as replacing all the disposable parts of your car when they go. Which is a serious cost.

Most of America thinks the governments per mile estimate is lower then the actual cost. I mean it is a tax deduction.


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> Broke even? Lol if I don't pay myself a wage sure.
> In my area (CT) you can't drive any car older the 9 years old. So the option to drive a junker is not an option here. For cars as old as yours depreciation isn't as big an issue as replacing all the disposable parts of your car when they go. Which is a serious cost.
> 
> Most of America thinks the governments per mile estimate is lower then the actual cost. I mean it is a tax deduction.


You properly take care of your car and you deserve the benefit. That is and always has been the American system. 95% of people don't know how to properly maintain their cars, and that includes Uber drivers. That is where you and I benefit.

Most of these so-called 'Uber drivers', I wonder why they didn't just become mechanics. Then reality sets in and it's an awful realization.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> If I gross $80k-$90k over, say, 2 years that the $5K car is operational, I consider it a good return on my 5k.


You present your numbers just like uber lol! $80,000 - 90k over 2 years, so you gross 40-45k a year. By the time you are done subtracting repairs, oil changes, tires, gas, and keeping your car clean that number is almost halfed. You could of made more working at McDonald's


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


DO IT! Scabs like me will reap the benefit of Uber surging like 2015 all weeken long!



UncensoredFob said:


> You present your numbers just like uber lol! $80,000 - 90k over 2 years, so you gross 40-45k a year. By the time you are done subtracting repairs, oil changes, tires, gas, and keeping your car clean that number is almost halfed. You could of made more working at McDonald's


You expect to pay $20k a year in oil changes, tires and cleaning? A mechanic in your town is making a killing I that's the case.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> You expect to pay $20k a year in oil changes, tires and cleaning? A mechanic in your town is making a killing I that's the case.


You forgot the biggest expense gas. If you are driving that much you are putting like 1.5-2k miles on your car each week.

Good news sort of is if you file it correctly you'll never have to pay taxes but that's because the numbers tell the IRS you are not making a profit. (Don't forget to deduct milage driving to pick ups as well as during)


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

They used to give somewhat profitable jobs to new drivers for a month, maybe that changed to two weeks.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> You present your numbers just like uber lol! $80,000 - 90k over 2 years, so you gross 40-45k a year. By the time you are done subtracting repairs, oil changes, tires, gas, and keeping your car clean that number is almost halfed. You could of made more working at McDonald's


Wrong, but keep telling me my math is fuzzy.

Dude, I'm semi-retired, drive a car that I paid cash for and is fully depreciated, spend about $2k/year on total car repair/maint and $5k-$6k/year on gas and set money aside for taxes and unforeseen. By my numbers, I'm netting about $30-$35k:year working 30-35 HOURS PER WEEK.

Yeah, maybe I could make the same or a little more as an AM at McDonalds-whoopee! I sure wouldn't have my flexible schedule and it would definitely take more than 30-35 hrs. Outta my ass each week!


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Wrong, but keep telling me my math is fuzzy.
> 
> Dude, I'm semi-retired, drive a car that I paid cash for and is fully depreciated, spend about $2k/year on total car repair/maint and $5k-$6k/year on gas and set money aside for taxes and unforeseen. By my numbers, I'm netting about $30-$35k:year working 30-35 HOURS PER WEEK.
> 
> Yeah, maybe I could make the same or a little more as an AM at McDonalds-whoopee! I sure wouldn't have my flexible schedule and it would definitely take more than 30-35 hrs. Outta my ass each week!


To quote my good friend Over/Uber
and share an observation on this thread
From a 3+ year uber driver:










Same crap, different day. Around and around we go
U should spend more time......
*Investing in yourself*
**Get a marketable skill

Don't WASTE time Trying to Squeeze an extra 3 cents or 3 dollars
From a Low Skill Low Wage BS Gig that any 18YO non English speaking illegal immigrant can do

This job is Tiring. It is Not hard

Once again: 
any 18YO non English speaking illegal immigrant can do this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> 2 weeks and you already want to strike?


Good !


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol I've already paid off what I owe on my car. It's the people that drive brand new cars that make no money. Get a cheap car uber will accept and do rides, simple enough.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> any 18YO non English speaking illegal immigrant can do this


In my city they have to be 21 with 3 yrs driving experience, or 23 with 1 yr driving exp.

High barriers to entry, lmao!


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mista T said:


> In my city they have to be 21 with 3 yrs driving experience, or 23 with 1 yr driving exp.
> 
> High barriers to entry, lmao!


And no English language skills needed !


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


You only lose money when you drive at rates that don't meet your expenses.
If you do get a cheap used car there are markets where you can make money.
If you get into brand spanking new corola or civic, then you hardly break even or don't make anything in certain markets.

If you drive only on a way to somewhere where you would go regardless if you pick someone or not, then no, it's not a waste. It's extra money in your pocket. I constantly get pax on way to and from work, shopping malls, groceries stores. It's just better usage of a vehicle.



UncensoredFob said:


> ....
> Well what Uber is doing is should be illegal if it isn't.
> ....


Why? all they do is provide a link between people who want a ride somewhere, and drivers willing to drive them to that place.

if a driver chooses to give ride for dirt cheap rates, how is that uber's fault?

it;s like me saying come mow my lawn for a dollar, and bring your own equipment... will you come?! ... somehow people do it when uber is asking. Go figure lol.

Point is, don't drive if it is not worth it for you. It bugles my mind how people keep driving when it is simply not worth it for them, yet I am unable to find anyone do my chores.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Lol working for uberX is never profitable. Not when factoring wear and tear, lost equity in your car.
> 
> You make 0.75 cents a mile and $4/hour while a passenger is in your car. (In my state North CT)
> 
> ...


The government numbers are for tax purposes and nothing else

I committed a $20000 car and $40000 of my savings to my Uber business I could have sold the car for $20000 added that to the savings but at the rate I was spending money, ($3000/mo) I would run out of money before I die

Instead I signed on with uber I am still spending the $3000 a month, and I still have the car and I still have my savings. Thats a win in my book

To your point and the point of so many others, I just converting equity in my car for groceries...
exactly right and 
So What 
I have the money set aside to buy another car when I need it... Two of them in fact

The point is: my needs are different than yours... This is working for me in that im delaying the day when I have to start spending my savings


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


Or simply turn the app off. No one is forcing you to drive for them. You are doing it by choice.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> UncensoredFob welcome to UP. take a look around and learn the strategies to make money! what business makes a profit in 2 weeks....well...well...well....yep yours! unlike 99.9% of small business in the USA you are probably already profitable after just 2 weeks. you only grow things from there!
> 
> Best of all we are in the Second Year of the Driver and another 180 Days of Change so just looking UP!
> 
> ...


UncensoredFob don't listen to^^^. She is an Uber employee who like the rest of Uber employees, will whisper sweet nothings in your ear all day long. a second 180 days of change? LMAO!! Because why?? Is there anything left from the first 180 days of change or are we reimplementing the first 180 days of change and calling it a second one? As for the second year of the driver, please don't. Pleeeeease do not do a second year of the driver. The first year was barely survivable. By far the worst year for drivers. I seriously fear if there's a second year for drivers, we will end up in the headlines right along with the taxi drivers and private drivers. That's a lot of blood on Uber hands


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Daisey77 good post. I am not an Uber employee. I am a leading lego taxidermist.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Daisey77 good post. I am not an Uber employee. I am a leading lego taxidermist.


That just demonstrates how much free time you guys have. Must be rough.


----------



## Dimenser (May 5, 2017)

I am truly baffled by the number of people on here who whine constantly about how terrible Uber is, yet continue to drive for them. You simply turn the app off and never it turn it back on again - omg so simple right? Get over yourselves and find a new job. Duh


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I cannot believe UberX is not profitable. When I fight and win the $3 ride over 5 other ants I always feel inspired. I don't even drive for money. I don't even want the PAX to close the door when they exit my car, just like in the commercials. I just drive for the badges and worthless perks like saving 10% on an oil filter.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dimenser said:


> I am truly baffled by the number of people on here who whine constantly about how terrible Uber is, yet continue to drive for them. You simply turn the app off and never it turn it back on again - omg so simple right? Get over yourselves and find a new job. Duh


About a dollar a mile (with passenger); 
50% dead miles = 
50 cents per mile driven 
less 20 cents expenses =
30 cents net income per mile

200000 miles nets $60000. Less $10,000 for another car = net/net $40000

Push it to 300000 miles and the net net is $80000.

Either way at 70000 miles a year $20000 to $25000 a year

It's not what I want to make but it's not losing money either and fo you guys that like to measure things by the hour, it's not $10. But again. It's not nothing


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The government numbers are for tax purposes and nothing else
> 
> I committed a $20000 car and $40000 of my savings to my Uber business I could have sold the car for $20000 added that to the savings but at the rate I was spending money, ($3000/mo) I would run out of money before I die
> 
> ...


You are the MAN with a good PLAN, good info,jmo


----------



## ColdFusion (Nov 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> About a dollar a mile (with passenger);
> 50% dead miles =
> 50 cents per mile driven
> less 20 cents expenses =
> ...


Social Security? Pension?


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Im a new Uber Driver (2 weeks) but its blatantly apparent that UberX Drivers don't actually make money ( except maybe during a surge) you are just trading the equity in your car, your time, and work in order to get cash from uber. (Sort of like cash for gold if you also had to work for them in order to get the cash)
> 
> I really do like the job minus the whole slavery thing Uber is trying to make look sexy. My question is is it worth buying a car off the Uber Premium list and driving for Uber? Do you get alot of premium requests? I live in CT. Thanks.


You need to buy a 2006-2008 prius with hail damage. Cheap cheap cheap, just like ubers rates.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OMG GO! said:


> You need to buy a 2006-2008 prius with hail damage. Cheap cheap cheap, just like ubers rates.


OP don't listen to him either! LOL Uber's vehicle requirements clearly state no cosmetic damage However, I have heard that Ford has a really good deal on Fusions right now because the car slips out of gear by themselves and their steering wheels come off while driving￼


----------



## ColdFusion (Nov 5, 2018)

Dimenser said:


> I am truly baffled by the number of people on here who whine constantly about how terrible Uber is, yet continue to drive for them. You simply turn the app off and never it turn it back on again - omg so simple right? Get over yourselves and find a new job. Duh


I think those that complain yet continue to do uber have limited employment options. They got nowhere else to go

Figure Lou Gossett is Uber and Richard Gere is the uber Drivers


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


Bwahahahhhahhahhhhahhahh:gasp:hahahahahhahhahahhahha:thunk:

/many seconds later.

Sorry, passed out from laughing so hard.

150 in queue at Tampa International Airport on Friday hit 140 at highest today that I saw... 
And approximately 5 times the number of drivers needed to service the area...

Yeah, you try to get that organized ... 
And the drivers that don't stop will be on here "bragging" about how well they did on the stupid "strike" day.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> OP don't listen to him either! LOL Uber's vehicle requirements clearly state no cosmetic damage However, I have heard that Ford has a really good deal on Fusions right now because the car slips out of gear by themselves and their steering wheels come off while driving￼


They clearly do not! Ive seen more than a few hail damaged cars driving and in the pigpen. IF im still driving when my steeringwheel-less fusion dies, it will be what i get. At 60 cents a mile thats all thats really worth it.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

ColdFusion said:


> I think those that complain yet continue to do uber have limited employment options. They got nowhere else to go
> 
> Figure Lou Gossett is Uber and Richard Gere is the uber Drivers


Thank you for clarifying the roles. I would never have made the connections


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

UncensoredFob said:


> You don't care weather or not you aren't losing money driving for uber?


Your first post had it right (you trade auto equity for cash), so why are you assuming others are different? The only way not to be abused by Uber is to not drive for them. Your only choice is to trade equity for cash, or not drive. The "strike" talk is silly.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Your first post had it right (you trade auto equity for cash), so why are you assuming others are different? The only way not to be abused by Uber is to not drive for them. Your only choice is to trade equity for cash, or not drive. The "strike" talk is silly.


its not as simple as trading your car for cash, but if you want to see it that way, you are trading your car for a lot more cash than its worth

for example:
my car was worth $18000 when I put it into my uber busines a year ago. I expect to use it in this business for another 2 years and then I expect it to be worth $3000, I have been making, after expenses, $3000 a month so in 3 years that will be $108000, or $31000 a year

Not a bad trade


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> its not as simple as trading your car for cash, but if you want to see it that way, you are trading your car for a lot more cash than its worth
> 
> for example:
> my car was worth $18000 when I put it into my uber busines a year ago. I expect to use it in this business for another 2 years and then I expect it to be worth $3000, I have been making, after expenses, $3000 a month so in 3 years that will be $108000, or $31000 a year
> ...


Your uber "business"? LOL

Not only isn't it a business, drivers are less than employees. Drivers have ZERO say in how much they can charge for their "business" services.

We're nothing more than poorly paid contract laborers.

As an employee, I've been able to negotiate salaries, raises, and other conditions of my employment. I don't always get what I ask for, but at least there's a pathway to ask and possibly negotiate. That's very common for employees.

Contrast that with driving for fuber and gryft, where pay, work rules, and virtually EVERYTHING about our jobs are done by dictatorial fiat with ZERO input from the drivers.

If fuber wants to cut our pay or make any other changes to our jobs, they can do so anytime they want, and it always comes down to having to choose between "agreeing" to the new terms or not being able to drive anymore.

Every driver's "business" is one false pax accusation away from being permanently shut down.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your uber "business"? LOL
> 
> Not only isn't it a business, drivers are less than employees. Drivers have ZERO say in how much they can charge for their "business" services.
> 
> ...


I would agree we are not employees

But if not a business, then what? We file taxes as business owners (schedule c)

I have said it here before. There are two kinds of Uber drivers those that see what they do as a business and those that don't

I have invested money and my car and my time in an effort to make money by providing a service to the public

And that's what a business is


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I would agree we are not employees
> 
> But if not a business, then what? We file taxes as business owners (schedule c)
> 
> ...


Thats only part of what a business is.

We are a hybrid. We are "dependent contractors" which is not yet an official category.

If we were in business for ourselves, we would be able to build something that could eventually be sold off.

If we were employees, we would get an hour wage and benefits and a solid schedule.

If we were independent contractors, we would be able to see potential revenue and profit on assignment, and we would be able to negotiate prices with customers.

We are not truly in any category.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I would agree we are not employees
> 
> But if not a business, then what? We file taxes as business owners (schedule c)
> 
> ...


Actually we are employees... poorly paid and poorly treated ones.

Fuber drivers who see themselves as business owners live in fantasyland.



Mista T said:


> Thats only part of what a business is.
> 
> We are a hybrid. We are "dependent contractors" which is not yet an official category.
> 
> ...


A dependent contractor is like a meat-eating vegetarian.

A so-called hybrid classification would be nothing more than the govt giving its seal of approval to employees being falsely classified as contractors.

I propose a simple litmus test for employee vs contractor...

If the worker is in a subservient position to the person or entity they're working for, they're an employee, period.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 2 weeks and you already want to strike?


That escalated quickly


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Im a new Uber Driver (2 weeks) but its blatantly apparent that UberX Drivers don't actually make money ( except maybe during a surge) you are just trading the equity in your car, your time, and work in order to get cash from uber. (Sort of like cash for gold if you also had to work for them in order to get the cash)
> 
> I really do like the job minus the whole slavery thing Uber is trying to make look sexy. My question is is it worth buying a car off the Uber Premium list and driving for Uber? Do you get alot of premium requests? I live in CT. Thanks.


if you cant make money with a cheap car you'll lose even more with an expensive one...


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> What don't we go on strike like they did in Europe? Drive for another rodeshare for a weekend. We need to hit uber back!!!


Homogeneity in European countries allows them to band together.

Racism and distrust of different types of people keep wages low in this country.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

here is how i made it work. "cheap" car under 14k great on gas , never buy a new one , part time only , cherry pick profitable rides. (i did mostly surge when it was good) tax right off miles. (main job at a dealership) free car washes , small gas allowance ,and a 2nd car i used with extra miles on my employee lease. dont be ubers slave . run it like a business .


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I expect to use it in this business for another 2 years and then I expect it to be worth $3000, I have been making, after expenses, $3000 a month so in 3 years that will be $108000, or $31000 a year
> Not a bad trade


Thanks for clarifying. I was not trying to say the ONLY amount you make is directly from depreciation. Yet, many drivers do not realize that the "trade" is occurring at all, so good on you for knowing that.

That said, if you can make $3000 net per month for 3 years AND only depreciate your car $15,000, you are doing far better than most. None of us know what others make since rates vary greatly in markets as do miles. Many drivers hope to earn $1/mile driven, and if you do that, you've put 108,000 miles on a car in 3 years. More if you do not make the $1/mile drive. That said...adding 100,000 to 120,000 miles on a vehicle in 3 years will depreciate most vehicles far more than $15,000.

I retired from p/t uber/lyft and believe it was the only sane thing for me to do since I was making $0.60 to $0.85/mile. The "trade" numbers were not favorable unless you start with a car that was worth less than expected depreciation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was not trying to say the ONLY amount you make is directly from depreciation. Yet, many drivers do not realize that the "trade" is occurring at all, so good on you for knowing that.
> 
> That said, if you can make $3000 net per month for 3 years AND only depreciate your car $15,000, you are doing far better than most. None of us know what others make since rates vary greatly in markets as do miles. Many drivers hope to earn $1/mile driven, and if you do that, you've put 108,000 miles on a car in 3 years. More if you do not make the $1/mile drive. That said...adding 100,000 to 120,000 miles on a vehicle in 3 years will depreciate most vehicles far more than $15,000.
> 
> I retired from p/t uber/lyft and believe it was the only sane thing for me to do since I was making $0.60 to $0.85/mile. The "trade" numbers were not favorable unless you start with a car that was worth less than expected depreciation.


I cant depreciate the car more than $18000 no matter how much I drive it . Thats all it was worth when I started this


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I cant depreciate the car more than $18000 no matter how much I drive it . Thats all it was worth when I started this


TRUE...but with that many miles, you can spend a lot more on repairs & maintenance in year 2 and 3...which may affect that $3000/month NET you wrote about. As I said, if you can do it...happy for you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> TRUE...but with that many miles, you can spend a lot more on repairs & maintenance in year 2 and 3...which may affect that $3000/month NET you wrote about. As I said, if you can do it...happy for you.


I've always been a hope for the best, plan for the worst sort of guy. And I have hopes and I have a plan. The hope and expectation is that the car will go to 300000 miles with nothing but routine maintenance. But if it dosent I'm prepared with enough of a reserve account to handle any repairs if they come up and a new car when it's needed

If you remember the $3000 net I talk about you will also remember that I say there are two kinds of Uber drivers... those that treat it as a business and those that don't. And the best advise I've ever gotten about starting a business is to have 6 months of income set aside before you start

So again, if you remember the $3000 net I talk about you will also remember that befor I started ubering I was spending down my savings at the rate of $3000 a month and I was afraid I might out live my savings. I was looking for options and decided to try this Uber thing. I dedicated one of my cars to ubering and moved $40000 into my Uber account. So here we are 1 year later and I still have the car and I still have the savings account and I'm still spending $3000 a month

As they used to say on the A Team. "I love it when a good plan comes together"

Life is good


----------



## Gajh (Nov 17, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> Im a new Uber Driver (2 weeks) but its blatantly apparent that UberX Drivers don't actually make money ( except maybe during a surge) you are just trading the equity in your car, your time, and work in order to get cash from uber. (Sort of like cash for gold if you also had to work for them in order to get the cash)
> 
> I really do like the job minus the whole slavery thing Uber is trying to make look sexy. My question is is it worth buying a car off the Uber Premium list and driving for Uber? Do you get alot of premium requests? I live in CT. Thanks.


Totally correct, uber is satanic corporation. Yes, sir it is.


----------

